# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjen Linda5 !!

## Izadora

Te uroje nga zemra Gezuar ditelindjen!

Pac vetem fat dhe lumturi ne jete dhe familje  !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

mmm Shoqja Deme na paska ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje: 

dhe 100 honey , ja kalofsh sa me gezueshem kete dite .

----------


## Adaes

Lindushe u bofsh 10000 vjece ishalla moj zemra  :buzeqeshje: 

Te uroj te gjitha te mirat e ksaj bote, e qofsh gjithmone e lumtur  :buzeqeshje: 

Meqe ra llafi, ku e kena rakine ta ngrejem dolline tamam si duhet , hehehehhehe 

Puc fooooooort :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Milkway

O katunarja na e paska ditlindjen  :perqeshje:  

U rritsh  :ngerdheshje:  .... gjitha te mirat e kesaj jete dhe rrofsh edhe 100 tjera. 

Kalofsh si eshte me se miri sot dhe gjithmon .

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

U KUSH NA U RIT  LINDUSHJA
GEZUAR PER SHUME VJET SHENDET EDHE SHUME EURO

----------


## gloreta

Puc puc puc puc puc linda me ke atje  :shkelje syri: 

Viel Glück im Leben xhan  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## USA NR1

*Urime ditelindejen Linda 5,  ju deshiroj  cdo te mira ne jete*

----------


## saura

Ua kush paska ditelindjen ...mire qe u futa sot pak se do te isha turperu pa te uru ...
Edhe 100 te tjera rrusho, gezuar e qofsh mire gjithmone ,te puth fort.

----------


## busavata

*Linda 5 
urime edhe te gjitha te mirat per ditlindje 
i festofsh edhe 100 tjera 
Gezuar*

----------


## fattlumi

Urime ditlindja.Edhe 100 vite tjera te mira ashtu siq ke deshire ti i kalofsh.

----------


## Falco115

Gezuar, edhe shume tjera te lumtura.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Alles  Gute zum Geburtstag!*

----------


## AnaH_M

Shendet dhe jete te gjate e te lumtur familjare

gjith te mirat

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Urime u befsh edhe 100 ...

----------


## gimche

hahahah katunarja na e paska ditëlindjen lol :ngerdheshje: 

shaka...

Urime nga zemra, fat dhe lumturi në jetë
I bëfsh edhe 100 tjera :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

_Awww kush paska ditëlindjen, edhe 100 tjera yllo.  Paç fat, shëndet, lumturi dhe dashuri pa fund. Gjithë të mirat që ti do zemra ty dhe familjes tënde, ja kalofsh sa më bukur për 1 Maj lol._

----------


## Nice_Boy

_ej ej.. ditëlindjen ti Marienfelde a?

Urime dhe të uroj nga zemra edhe 100 të tjera , fati dhe lumturia të përcjellt në cdo hap të jetës.

Me shumë respekt për ty 

Tipi nga Bahnhofi _

----------


## ganimet

Urime Linda 5  I GEZOSH EDHE  100
I GEZOSH E LUMTUR  ME SHENDET DHE LUMTURI...

----------


## RockStar

Urime linda. U befsh 100 vjece. Fat dhe suksese ne cdo hap te jetes.

----------


## e panjohura

Urime Linda5-i befsh 105-gjithmone e lumtur!

----------

